# Daisy f16 question.



## KotonCandyRandy (Apr 11, 2020)

Ok if I’m wrong please let me know! Haha. I feel like modifying an f16 would probably be a more successful first crafting adventure than building a homemade. Any suggestions?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Both options are a good way to start.

There are some great examples of F-16 mods on the forums. The hardest part might be choosing a favorite.

Natural forks can result in a shooter in little time, or provide some enjoyable whittling, as you prefer. And you can do it all with just a pocket knife! Google up "Knife only slingshot build," or "One tool slingshot build" for some examples.

I think you do need a coping saw or jig saw for a board cut, but they too can get shooting your own in a day - half a day with practice!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I am a big fan of natural forks and modified wire frames like the F-16. I use only hand tools for naturals and the few modified wire frames I have done with the exception of a table saw.

I like the mods that incorporate wood with the wire frames.

My favorite un-modified wire frame is the Barnett Strike 9. It has a more narrow fork gap than the F-16 and much lower forks. The hammer grip is very comfortable. Just get rid of the stock tubes and huge pouch, add some decent tubes or flat bands and you have an excellent shooter.

I have never really attempted a straight board cut slingshot so I can't voice an opinion on their difficulty. I just don't have the tools for a proper board cut.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats a tricky question...

This really depends on your handcrafting ability. The F16 is a great frame to mod - and there are some awesome examples. But depending on the amount of modding you want to do you may have to contend with some more precise work.

A straight board cut is a very simple thing. Once you've done 1 - and have experienced what's required (and honestly its not much), you can start doing more complex ones quite easily.

Making a Natural fork is probably the easiest place to start as nature has done most of the work. As long as you select a suitable one and have it seasoned properly. Its just a matter of making it able to take bands safely.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I could go on and on what I have done to the F-16. I have used just about every style of attachment, a wide assortment of tubes and I can keep on going. As far as naturals, well I just don't have the patience or the knack of sanding and finishing, I'm really, really bad at it.

The top pic is a F-16 mod that I usually do, paracorded wrapped handle and Bla, Bla, Bla.

The second is a mod with ammo in the grip using standard F-16 tubes but a paracord Gypsy tie.

The third pic is of my general type Gypsy tie .. I ALWAYS have the forks facing forward as the tying does not loose draw length this was and often gains me about 1/2 inch. I'm now using 2mm Twine and two constrictor knots pushed together with super glue to hold the gypsy tie in place. I can't remove it but that is OK, it can be used with flats, singles or looped.

The forth is a rubber band wrap using looped tubes that are stretched around the under side so if the wrapping rubber bands give way the looped tube will come to rest at the90 deg fork junction and not your face !!





































wll


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i really like moodding the wire frames ,although i prefer the barnetts,same reason as GG's,but carving a natural or finishing a board cut-after the cut out phase-can be an extremely enjoyable experiance,especiall with a cup of Good coffee and a cigar


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ll bet you could carve a beautiful Natty


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My reply is a vote of confidence


----------

